# installer carte airport dans poxerbook pismo G3



## jipidi (9 Avril 2010)

au hasard des navigation sur internet j'ai vu en images comment "monter" une carte airport d'ancienne génération dans un powerbook G3 pismo (400 Mz) qu'on m'a confié. Je possède ce genre de carte. J'en ai déjà monté dans ibook G3 ... mais pour le powerbook c'est un peu plus compliqué et je voudrais bien retrouver le site ou c'est expliqué en photos !


----------



## tsss (10 Avril 2010)

La bible du démontage de portable mac  

Allé hop, en deux coup de cuillère à pot c'est torché !


----------



## jipidi (11 Avril 2010)

merci de cette réponse rapide utile et efficace !


----------

